# BMQ/Course‘s an Camera‘s



## D-n-A (19 Jun 2003)

I‘m goin on the Rsv BMQ at the Seaforth‘s in July, I was wondering if I‘m allowed to bring a camera an take pictures? just like when I‘m in the field, range, an things like that, I wouldent be takin pics in a class or during a lecture


is this allowed?

thanks for the info


----------



## klumanth (19 Jun 2003)

shouldn‘t be a problem.


----------



## Fader (19 Jun 2003)

Now you know what I look like, although I‘ve put on a few pounds in the last 2 years.


----------



## Korus (19 Jun 2003)

Just don‘t do anything stupid.
Like take a picture of your sect marking time as a punsishment in the barracks.


----------



## D-n-A (19 Jun 2003)

hehe


Lui, whats with the peace symbol on the back of your hand?

I‘m surprised they allowed that


thanks for the answer guys


----------



## 311 (19 Jun 2003)

You should keep your camera hidden ( dont go up and ask your MCpl for a pic ). Funny story...On inspection our MBdr found a camera in someones buttpouch, and went on posing some of us in different positions ( like arm straight out, leg up ), while using dudes film to take pictures of it all. Funny....only ‘cuz he didn‘t do **** all to me and I got to watch it all...


----------



## Fader (20 Jun 2003)

I dunno; the 3rd picture there (me with the pointer vest) was during our 15k web march; I asked my Platoon Warrent to take it, and he was pretty cool with it.  I thought it turned out quite well; quite a symbollic pic, cause that‘s what the reserves always seems like: a road down which to march.

As for the Peace symbol, being a fan of Full Metal Jacket, and being all crazy gunhoe towards the army back then, I thought I‘d take that picture for all the hippy chicks in my High school who thought I had become possessed by Satan to join the army.  I had one on my face, but my Section Cmdr jacked me up for it... noone ever saw the one on my hand, though, since it rubbed off a bit later.


----------



## Sharpey (25 Jun 2003)

I encourage photography while training etc..., I look back at my career and shoot myself for not taking more. These are memorable times you new people are entering. Photos help remember them.


----------



## Thaedes (25 Jun 2003)

What kind of camera‘s do you guys recommend bringing?  Digital?  standard film ?  Etc?  I hope to purchase a camera for when I go on basic (is that allowed?  and as a side note, are electric toothbrushses allowed?)

Thanks beforehand.


----------



## Korus (25 Jun 2003)

Bring a camera you‘re not afriad of losing or getting trashed. I‘ve got a really cheap 35mm camera I use. Sure some pictures don‘t turn out, but I also don‘t have to worry about it getting wet, muddy, smashed, lost, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## D-n-A (27 Jun 2003)

I‘m probly gonna buy one of those disposable cameras

I dont wanna take my digi cam, for the reasons Korus posted aboce


----------



## Fader (27 Jun 2003)

You can find a nice Olympus weather proof 35mm camera for about $100.  They‘re pretty small, so it‘s easy to find places where it won‘t get smashed in the shacks/the field, etc.  That‘s actually what I did for my 3‘s.


----------



## Dire (27 Jun 2003)

I want too know the thing about the electric toothbrushes also   

If not I can always buy another toothbrush


----------



## Pte Lickers (27 Jun 2003)

I have asuggestionabout taking pictures,  Dont take ones until you tink about what your taking.  Although the first time a Lav3  passes you on the road dont go all crazy and take  billions of pictures of it.   
Cuz then i realized that their everywehere and i got sick of them. And threw out most of the  pictures.

he he he an dont you a flash during the night when your in defensive.  It makes Mcpls very  very very  angry for some reason


----------



## 311 (27 Jun 2003)

I got two cheap disposible cameras....one for inside w/flash other outdoor....main thing is I don‘t care if I lose ‘em or more likely damage them.


----------



## Korus (27 Jun 2003)

Electric Toothbrush? geeezz.. what is the world comming to. Go ahead and bring it on your course, but it would be a good idea to bring a regular cheap toothbrush to put out for inspections.


----------

